# Obama Kicked GOP Ass Today.



## Dante (Jan 29, 2010)

Saw it on the MSM. 

LOL


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 29, 2010)

olbernotaman having wet dreams again,, tweety tingling again,,


----------



## Yurt (Jan 29, 2010)

obama lost a lot of good will today


----------



## Luissa (Jan 29, 2010)

I saw it also, I think he did a very good job and the House republicans showed a lot of class also. Boehner even had nice words to say about the meeting. In a whole I think it was good for both sides.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 29, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> olbernotaman having wet dreams again,, tweety tingling again,,



YOu obviously didn't watch it.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 29, 2010)

Luissa said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > olbernotaman having wet dreams again,, tweety tingling again,,
> ...



I watched it twice.. I was referring to dante's reference to "MSNBC" said obama kicked gop ass.. hello!


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 29, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I personally think "kicked ass" is completely the wrong way to look at this.  However, I saw Obama accept SOME blame, lay SOME blame at the feet of the Democrats.  Lay SOME blame at the feet of the Republicans, but for me, I was most glad to see him not back down from ANY of their questions.  He stood his ground.  After the recent defeat in MA, I was concerned that he would buckle under the supposed message of the Republican victory in MA.  It was good to see that Obama has some moxie.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 29, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...





He certainly explained some things that I was in the dark about, He should be more forthcoming in the future.. Now,, as i said in another thread,, if and when the deals the democrats the same lecture I will no longer doubt his sincerity.. notice today whenever Pelosi and Reid's behavior was brought to his attention he pooo poooed the notion? Instead of acknowledging it he ignored it.


----------



## Dante (Jan 29, 2010)

GOP whining that they are being demonized? LOL

Ever since Ronald seel-weapons-to-terrorists Reagan the GOP has been demonizing Liberals and Democrats.


too friggin' precious:


> His health care plan, he said, was not "a Bolshevik plot." The Republicans, for their part, complained that he did not listen to them and instead sat back while the Democratic "attack machine," as one called it, demonized them...


-today's online edition of the NYT


Dante said:


> Saw it on the MSM.
> 
> LOL


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 29, 2010)

Cons are having serious regret at having arranged that little get together.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 29, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I firmly believe Pelosi is a party unto herself and is no friend of Obama, the Democrats or the country.  However, due to the separation of powers, I am not sure if there is anything Obama can do with her.  There are times when I hear her speak, you would actually think SHE was the President.  Obama has a Pelosi problem, and I see no solution on the horizon unless her constituents finally wake up.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 29, 2010)

Dante said:


> GOP whining that they are being demonized? LOL
> 
> Ever since Ronald seel-weapons-to-terrorists Reagan the GOP has been demonizing Liberals and Democrats.
> 
> ...



it's obvious you don't buy into his sincerity either! good job.. let the beat go on.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 29, 2010)

Dante said:


> Saw it on the MSM.
> 
> LOL



I saw part of it. 

He never really answered any of their questions. If anyone was paying attention they pretty much raked him over the coals and all he did was repeat a bunch of worn out talking points that had little or nothing to do with the questions being asked. It was an attempt to seem knowledgable in the face of his critics. He's merely trying to rally the left to his side because he knows they're beginning to slip away from him....lose faith in his lying ass.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 29, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Saw it on the MSM.
> ...



IF this is your truthful and honest assessment, then you are nothing but a hyperpartisan hack.  No need to discuss anything with you any further.  Care to reassess what occurred today?


----------



## Otter_Creek (Jan 29, 2010)

I watched it too. obama was the same narcissistic jackass he always is, nothing more.
He's garbage and so are his misled idiotic supporters.


----------



## Dante (Jan 29, 2010)

Yurt said:


> obama lost a lot of good will today


Good Will?

    

What planet have you been living on?


----------



## txlonghorn (Jan 29, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Cons are having serious regret at having arranged that little get together.



Only because it's an hour of their lives they'll never get back.  I'm sure that when they showed up for this little gathering that they would get more of the same that they got last in the SOTUA


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 29, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Cons are having serious regret at having arranged that little get together.
> ...



Poor Republicans got another public spanking....

But its not our fault Mr President.   They brought their best game and still got humiliated


----------



## Dante (Jan 29, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


I have decided to be kind to you tonight.

I did not ref MSNBC. I reffed MSM.

Main Stream Media


----------



## txlonghorn (Jan 29, 2010)

I wonder if they'll air every meeting he has with republicans so he can keep airing his condescending and blatant attacks on his opposition.   It's a wonder he didn't do this sooner!!!  He could have arrainged several meetings with the GOP and fussed and whined about they don't vote for anything he puts out there because they are afraid of losing their jobs....   HILARIOUS...seems a lot of Dems are doing that VERY SAME THING!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 29, 2010)

Obama finally admitted he's a Bolshevik Ideologue, good for him!   The first step is admitting you have a problem


----------



## The T (Jan 29, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> I wonder if they'll air every meeting he has with republicans so he can keep airing his condescending and blatant attacks on his opposition. It's a wonder he didn't do this sooner!!! He could have arrainged several meetings with the GOP and fussed and whined about they don't vote for anything he puts out there because they are afraid of losing their jobs.... HILARIOUS...seems a lot of Dems are doing that VERY SAME THING!!!


 
By Meeting with Republicans...HE has admitted that He is Wrong...He told us that HE would keep everything open, Broadcast it on C-Span...and did everything BUT that.

He KNOWS he got his ass kicked in the rebuttals to the SOTU speech.

This is his version of damage control.

He KNOWS he isn't TRUSTED.

it's that simple.

he will NEVER be TRUSTED.


----------



## Dante (Jan 29, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



This is a about as good as IT gets. While I diagree with the tone of the last part of the above post...I stand in awe of the nonpartisan approach Willow has exhibited.

Respect has been earned here. This is an example of what I was brought on politics with...respect for opponents. 

When people can view opponents as just that...opponents, and not enemies, there is hope. Hope that the Union will survive.

:cool!
D.


----------



## Dante (Jan 29, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Cons are having serious regret at having arranged that little get together.


On one level I agree. The GOP has issued an opinion about the get together that is at odds with the reality of what we see and hear.

That said, if Willow and others who are no fans of Obama (I am a fan with reservations... who didn't vote for him...twice), can be rational and civil about an Obma appearance...there is hope. 

It shows they are not really the equivalent of those crazy Pink Ladies of the left fringe who embarrassed and harrassed the Dems as well as Bush.

The RWL @ USMB...who do represent the riight wing fringe...keep getting smaller.

Today is a good day for reason.


----------



## oreo (Jan 29, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I saw it also, I think he did a very good job and the House republicans showed a lot of class also. Boehner even had nice words to say about the meeting. In a whole I think it was good for both sides.




The most intellectual aka the smartest thing Obama could do right now--is kick Nancy Pelosi & Harry Reid to the curb & follow minority leader Republican John Boener---

If not--he & the entire democrat party is toast for the next decade.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 29, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> I wonder if they'll air every meeting he has with republicans so he can keep airing his condescending and blatant attacks on his opposition.   It's a wonder he didn't do this sooner!!!  He could have arrainged several meetings with the GOP and fussed and whined about they don't vote for anything he puts out there because they are afraid of losing their jobs....   HILARIOUS...seems a lot of Dems are doing that VERY SAME THING!!!



Wow...what an asshat you are.  Did you even watch the meeting?  The Republicans did NOTHING except whine and use one line talking points and bumper sticker slogans.  Are you deaf, dumb AND blind??


----------



## txlonghorn (Jan 29, 2010)

Dante said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



Willow...I know you will sleep better tonight knowing that you now have some earned respect from the other side....  

Now, if we could just get them to try to earn some from our side.....


----------



## Dante (Jan 29, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> I firmly believe Pelosi is a party unto herself and is no friend of Obama, the Democrats or the country.  However, due to the separation of powers, I am not sure if there is anything Obama can do with her.  There are times when I hear her speak, you would actually think SHE was the President.  Obama has a Pelosi problem, and I see no solution on the horizon unless her constituents finally wake up.



and this is the kind of thing the GOP whined about: Demonization.

Get your talking points straight you silly fuck.

Pelosi, is not Obama's 'friend' in her position as Speaker of the House, and neither should she be. 

She represents a totally separate branch of government.

STFU and get to a class in civics before you enter a political discussion again. Here @ USMB...even the  dumbest have a basic grasp of the American Political System.

fuck off


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dante said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > I firmly believe Pelosi is a party unto herself and is no friend of Obama, the Democrats or the country.  However, due to the separation of powers, I am not sure if there is anything Obama can do with her.  There are times when I hear her speak, you would actually think SHE was the President.  Obama has a Pelosi problem, and I see no solution on the horizon unless her constituents finally wake up.
> ...



I'm sorry you cannot read nor comprehend.  If you could, my statement "However, due to the separation of powers, I am not sure if there is anything Obama can do with her" would have negated the need for your hysterics about how Pelosi represents a separate branch of government.  I will take a class in civics after you pass some sort of literature class.  Deal?  Now go fuck yourself.


----------



## txlonghorn (Jan 29, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they'll air every meeting he has with republicans so he can keep airing his condescending and blatant attacks on his opposition.   It's a wonder he didn't do this sooner!!!  He could have arrainged several meetings with the GOP and fussed and whined about they don't vote for anything he puts out there because they are afraid of losing their jobs....   HILARIOUS...seems a lot of Dems are doing that VERY SAME THING!!!
> ...



Yep...watched it...how could I miss the first and probably ONLY meeting he'll have with republicans???  

Here's a great example of how differently you and I view this guy...you see somebody who stood his ground...not sure why he had to do that...but ok.  I saw somebody who was fighting his way out of a corner.  He got backed up after the SOTU and now he's having to save face by showing up to this meeting...pretty sure he didn't want to be there.  I give him props for at least being able to recall SOME of the things he'd been programmed to say from previous interviews.  

Do you even see ANY hint of condescention in his voice?  If not, then YOU my friend are the deaf dumb and blind asshat.


----------



## Dante (Jan 29, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Every time 'Mudthwithle' lisps his/her way into a thread I get that feeling I used to get when people would scratch across a blackboard in grammah school.

Pay no attention to he/she/IT.


----------



## txlonghorn (Jan 29, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



Damn Yank, Dante will apparently go off on ANYBODY!!!  LOL


----------



## oreo (Jan 29, 2010)

Dante said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > I firmly believe Pelosi is a party unto herself and is no friend of Obama, the Democrats or the country.  However, due to the separation of powers, I am not sure if there is anything Obama can do with her.  There are times when I hear her speak, you would actually think SHE was the President.  Obama has a Pelosi problem, and I see no solution on the horizon unless her constituents finally wake up.
> ...




Well then, you must EXPLAIN why Barack Obama has been SELLING all of Nancy Pelosi's bills?------And that is exactly what has got him into trouble---

You know when you are the POTUS you are no longer a community organizer-whom you can actually deligate all work to others.  You eventually as all other Presidents in the history of the United States have done--is roll up your sleeves & actually get ink on your own fingers.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 29, 2010)

Dante said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > obama lost a lot of good will today
> ...



Obama put on public display what he has been putting up with in trying to deal with the Republicans


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 29, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > txlonghorn said:
> ...



IF he was the whipped puppy you try to paint him to be, WHY the hell would he have invited the media to show it?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 29, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Yeah, they give him ideas and his Ideology prevents him form even taking them into consideration


----------



## txlonghorn (Jan 29, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



HE didn't...the repubs did.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 29, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



It's called thinking for yourself, being an Independent and NOT being tied to partisan party line talking points.  Try it sometime.


----------



## oreo (Jan 29, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...




*Of course, just to remind you that democrats have a FULL HOUSE--republicans couldn't stop anything.*

So maybe you're whinning has something to do with you electiing an EMPTY SUIT?--


----------



## blu (Jan 29, 2010)

shows how "fair" FOX is that they cut away 20 minutes early to save the gop further embarrassment


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 29, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > txlonghorn said:
> ...



Get your facts straight,or at the very least tell us you're lying before you start.  Deal?

Obama meeting with House Republicans to be open to media - TheHill.com



> BALTIMORE  President Barack Obamas meeting with House Republicans will be open to reporters *at the White Houses request, according to a GOP aide*.


----------



## txlonghorn (Jan 29, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



Check the post again...I made a typo...I meant that Dante would go off on anyone.  I've been thinking for myself for a while now...40 plus years...just because my thought processes are the same as others from a particular party or political alignment, doesn't mean that I get my thoughts from someone else's talking points.  But if the points are important enough, surely they will be discussed by like-minded people.  That's just how it is.  

I love the independents....they are able to stand on top the fence and look at either side and choose whatever they like and attack whatever they don't.


----------



## txlonghorn (Jan 29, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



Initially, the press was only to be granted access [by the White House] to the opening portion of the presidents remarks to House GOP lawmakers. But those plans were changed at the last minute, a GOP aide said.   

As I heard it reported this morning, it was stated that the republicans were the ones who encouraged the entire meeting to be aired.  The White House had only allowed for the the opening to be aired, but at the insistance of the GOP, finally agreed to open the entire meeting to video.  To choose otherwise would have been devestating to Obama.

What was good about airing the whole thing was that they were able to get Obama to acknowledge repeatedly on national TV that Republicans have in fact offered detailed alternatives on all of the big issues, flatly contradicting a fundamental White House talking point of the past year.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 29, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > txlonghorn said:
> ...



So, did you make a typo on who invited the media to today's meeting too?  Or did you simply not fact check your GOP talking points first?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 29, 2010)

Did Obama finally clear up his confusion over which document "all men are created equal" hails from?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 29, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Not one bit. He danced around the issues and tried to impress everyone with the sound of his voice.  Nothing more.

They were very pointed and piercing in their questions and he was vague and evasive in his answers. 

No other way to take it.

A question that required a simple response took him 10 to 15 mins to answer. They asked him when he was gonna sit down and ask for their input and he rambled on about everything but when it was gonna happen.....if ever.

He claimed that all of those backroom deals were done out in the open and transparent. He claimed that he was open about the process....when in fact not only has the public been shut out of it but the GOP as well. Nobody knows what's in the bill as we speak.

He's nothing but a slick-tongued sweet-talking two-faced lying asshole.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, Obama will deal with the GOP at the groundbreaking for the first nuclear reactor he promised


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 29, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



He's a whining bitch.


----------



## sboyle24 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think it was a good day for Obama and the GOP. I'm hoping that we continue down that road because the partisanship is killing the possibility of accomplishing anything.


----------



## Dante (Jan 29, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama finally admitted he's a Bolshevik Ideologue, good for him!   The first step is admitting you have a problem


Cusader Franks Still Lisps...





Oh the horror! The horror.

/center]​


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 29, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



You are either lying your ass off, or you haven't actually seen the meeting and are simply talking out of your ass.  Either way, you are useless.  You are now going on my ignore list.  Consider this a special place as the only other person on my ignor list is Dr.House...and he worked every bit as hard as you had to earn his spot.  Good show!


----------



## Dante (Jan 29, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> [... sweet-talking two-faced lying asshole.


Blah, blah, blah, blah...

snore....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dante (Jan 29, 2010)

oreo said:


> The most intellectual aka the smartest thing Obama could do right now--is kick Nancy Pelosi & Harry Reid to the curb & follow minority leader Republican John Boener---
> 
> If not--he & the entire democrat party is toast for the next decade.
> 
> [ATTACH9355/ATTACH]


yeah right.

go shit in your hat you stupid fuck.


----------



## txlonghorn (Jan 29, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



Well, after looking around it appears that the GOP made a last minute decision to allow the coverage, so according to NY Times, it was the White House who decided to cover the entire meeting in a late Thursday decision.  Why they waited so long is unknown.  But the GOP did agree to the coverage.


----------



## Barb (Jan 29, 2010)

The T said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they'll air every meeting he has with republicans so he can keep airing his condescending and blatant attacks on his opposition. It's a wonder he didn't do this sooner!!! He could have arrainged several meetings with the GOP and fussed and whined about they don't vote for anything he puts out there because they are afraid of losing their jobs.... HILARIOUS...seems a lot of Dems are doing that VERY SAME THING!!!
> ...



You shouldn't take kindness as weakness, but you will.


----------



## Dante (Jan 29, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> Willow...I know you will sleep better tonight knowing that you now have some earned respect from the other side....
> 
> Now, if we could just get them to try to earn some from our side.....


I have the respect of so many here it is awesome to fathom. Why?

Because many here (excepting the deserving), know that I am fair and balanced in my criticism and liberal usage of the rep system

I do not look for agreement. I am not looking for parasites like you to suck off my persona...I only look for reason and rationality.

How else could I be such a dick and troll at some times?

IT's an art. So asshole, pay attention and watch the big boys play the game. Watch and learn.


D.


----------



## beowolfe (Jan 29, 2010)

Dante said:


> Saw it on the MSM.
> 
> LOL



This is not a football game.  I think Obama would be the first to tell you not to look at today as a competition with winners and losers.  This is serious.  This is about the future of our nation and our current ability to move forward and address the issues of the day.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 29, 2010)

sboyle24 said:


> I think it was a good day for Obama and the GOP. I'm hoping that we continue down that road because the partisanship is killing the possibility of accomplishing anything.



Obama isn't going to change. He believes he's right and everyone else is wrong.

It was all just a show anyway.

Very little honesty on his part. He acted sociable for the first time in a year, but it was a ploy to get voters back in his side.

He'll shut them out plot against them and bad-mouth them at every turn. 

He considers them to be more the enemy then Kalid Sheik Mohommed.


----------



## beowolfe (Jan 29, 2010)

sboyle24 said:


> I think it was a good day for Obama and the GOP. I'm hoping that we continue down that road because the partisanship is killing the possibility of accomplishing anything.



Finally!!!  Somone who gets it!


----------



## Dante (Jan 29, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> I'm sorry you cannot read nor comprehend.  If you could, my statement "However, due to the separation of powers, I am not sure if there is anything Obama can do with her" would have negated the need for your hysterics about how Pelosi represents a separate branch of government.  I will take a class in civics after you pass some sort of literature class.  Deal?  Now go fuck yourself.


Golly! I can't believe I didn't read that drivel you posted.

You still need a class in civics and maybe civility.  

As a child did you often get beaten down in school? It would explain lots.

The Psychiatrist Is In.​


----------



## txlonghorn (Jan 29, 2010)

Barb said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > txlonghorn said:
> ...



huh?


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 29, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> sboyle24 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was a good day for Obama and the GOP. I'm hoping that we continue down that road because the partisanship is killing the possibility of accomplishing anything.
> ...


Did you hear those fools with talking points that they thought you'd think were questions?


----------



## beowolfe (Jan 29, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> sboyle24 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was a good day for Obama and the GOP. I'm hoping that we continue down that road because the partisanship is killing the possibility of accomplishing anything.
> ...





What makes you think all of this?????  And please examine if your preconceptions are causing you to see only what you wish to see.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 29, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Saw it on the MSM.
> ...



I don't think there were any winners. Nothing was accomplished.

Obama wanted the GOP to attack him so he could play the victim.

They instead asked questions that they haven't been getting answers to and still haven't...so it was a waste of time.


----------



## Dante (Jan 29, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> Damn Yank, Dante will apparently go off on ANYBODY!!!  LOL



One thing. I do not 'go offl

I put asswipes in their place.

*wink



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to txlonghorn again.


----------



## beowolfe (Jan 29, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



And I thnk that cynicism that you've expressed is the problem.  You have decided that there is some sort of game being played.  That Obama can't be serious about solving problems.  Since most who think this have thought this since during the election, it seems to me that that POV has nothing to do with anything Obama proposes, but has everything to do with preconceptions that you simply cannot get past.

Also, there will only be one winner or loser and that will be us, the American people.  They have got to get their acts together.  It wasn't this polarizing during the Bush administration.


----------



## txlonghorn (Jan 29, 2010)

Dante said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > Willow...I know you will sleep better tonight knowing that you now have some earned respect from the other side....
> ...



trust me, the respect you brag about is not nearly what you think it is.  If it's reps your basing it on, then apparently it's a give and take kinda of thing.  I could care less really about reps.  

I seriously doubt that I could or would learn ANYTHING from you...except how to be a dick and a troll an ALL times.   

Apparently the reason and rationality you look for is only offered by the screaming libs on this board who give you reps...  I'm curious as to whether you actually have the balls to do what Willow did tonight and give credit where credit is due regardless of party affiliation.  Or do you just plan to sit on your hot air filled throne and throw down blessing of respect to the good little cons who have the guts to praise the chosen one?


----------



## Barb (Jan 29, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



*Posted by the T:*


> By Meeting with Republicans...HE has admitted that He is Wrong



That would be taking kindness as weakness. The idea that meeting with someone is conceding defeat is ludicrous.


----------



## Dante (Jan 30, 2010)

God's Gift To Liberals @ USMB: RWL @ USMB...That Gift That Never Stops Giving.

God Bless Right Wing Lunatics @ USMB.


----------



## txlonghorn (Jan 30, 2010)

Dante said:


> God's Gift To Liberals @ USMB: RWL @ USMB...That Gift That Never Stops Giving.
> 
> God Bless Right Wing Lunatics @ USMB.



Holy Shit!!!  I liberal that believes in God?!?!  Or is it  a gift from Obama?


----------



## txlonghorn (Jan 30, 2010)

Barb said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



I think it all depends on the situation.  In this case, I don't think he's admitting he was wrong...I think he was doing his best to save face from the transparency fiasco and the "working across the isle" bullshit that he used in his campaign.  He started losing seats in the house and he thought, "well, now might be a good time to actually meet with the other side and see what they've got up their sleeve."

Is that wrong?  Not really.  It's smart actually.   A lttle late...but smart, nonetheless.


----------



## Dante (Jan 30, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > txlonghorn said:
> ...


----------



## txlonghorn (Jan 30, 2010)

Dante said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 30, 2010)

If you think that Obama lost the debate, then you probably watched FAUX Noise.

When they ran the debate, they let  the Republicans ask the question, but when Obama started to speak, a commentator re-iterated the talking points from the questioner.

Yeah.........right.......live in your delusions.........


----------



## blu (Jan 30, 2010)

just watched the debate. obama definitely made them look bad. had a strong comeback to every point they raised.


----------



## sboyle24 (Jan 30, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> sboyle24 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was a good day for Obama and the GOP. I'm hoping that we continue down that road because the partisanship is killing the possibility of accomplishing anything.
> ...



That all sounds like the literal definition of partisan hackery. It is nothing but opinion, and to an extent, flaming.


----------



## Dante (Jan 30, 2010)

sboyle24 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > sboyle24 said:
> ...



It's projection. It's psyche 101.

The RWL @ USMB...(Right Wing Lunacy) is alive and well.


----------



## Dante (Jan 30, 2010)

sboyle24 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > sboyle24 said:
> ...



No shit. Fucking dipshit reactionaries.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 30, 2010)

sboyle24 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > sboyle24 said:
> ...



I think it's an extremely well informed opinion.

Keep the blinders on.

It only makes you look silly.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 30, 2010)

Dante said:


> sboyle24 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



As opposed to Angry Hatefilled Liberal/Progressives....or whatever they choose to call themselves these days.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 30, 2010)

Dante said:


> sboyle24 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



It's not projection. Projection is pushing your own faults or character traits off on someone or something else.

The correct definition would be common-sense. Applying learned factors to a situation....otherwise recognizing the obvious.

Maybe you might want to go back and reread the chapter on psychosis concentrating on Projection.

After that maybe take a pill and read the chapter on psychotic behavior where it applies to you......or narcissism where it applies to Obama.


----------



## Gunny (Jan 30, 2010)

Dante said:


> Saw it on the MSM.
> 
> LOL



The only ass Obama has kicked is is own.  Repeatedly.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 30, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Saw it on the MSM.
> ...



When he's not kissing our enemy's asses.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 30, 2010)

Obama thoroughly beat up the Republicans. Point by point he came across as bipartisan and willing to work with the GOP. The Republicans came across as obstructionist. 

All this without the use of a teleprompter.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 30, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Obama thoroughly beat up the Republicans. Point by point he came across as bipartisan and willing to work with the GOP. The Republicans came across as obstructionist.
> 
> All this without the use of a teleprompter.



And he knew suckups and sycopants like you would think that.

After all they were losing faith in him.

I'm still trying to figure out the rationalization of what you call obstruction.

Don't you have to matter first before you can obstruct. Obama and the Dems have decided that the GOP and most of the American people don't matter.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 30, 2010)

Everyone to the right of Pelosi has abandoned Obama


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 30, 2010)

Dante said:


> Saw it on the MSM.
> 
> LOL



Revel over your one day.  The way things are looking, it's all you'll have to cling to after November 2nd.


----------



## paperview (Jan 30, 2010)

Headline of the week:


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 30, 2010)

Dante said:


> Saw it on the MSM.
> 
> LOL



Watched it live he got his ass handed to him over and over.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 30, 2010)

paperview said:


> Headline of the week:



Jumbo shrimp


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 30, 2010)

Pretty much like screaming I love you as you fire off shots at your wife.  If your wife has a gun, guess what happens next?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 30, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Saw it on the MSM.
> ...



Obama got his ass handed to him?  What channel were you watching it on, FAUX?

And, the reason I ask this, is because when FAUX Noise showed it, they would let the GOP'er ask the question, then they'd do a split box screen, and some dipshit commentator would talk over Obama's response.

If you would have seen the whole thing Fist Nuts, you'd have seen the GOP get their asses kicked REPEATEDLY!

Y'know, if you would compare just the last 2 presidents, you'd notice something........

Bush Jr. really IS the retarded redheaded stepchild compared to Obama.

And by the way all you fucked up right wingers, did'ja notice that Obama didn't have a teleprompter in sight, and he was STILL kicking their asses at the 90 min mark!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is the video of the Q&A He does take  blame  for somethings it is generally a study in tapdancing.
msnbc.com Video Player.
I would have  it broken down by question and answer but my encoder failed and the video failed.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 30, 2010)

I can only conclude that Obama wanted some media time for this stunt.  Going on attack mode was not going to help him achieve his supposed goal.  Ruled by his emotions and ego, he runs around like a fire fighter with gasoline.  It wasn't very Presidential, but I have come to expect that.

Treaties = 0
Major legislation=0
Deficit control=0
Stopped earmarks=0
Transparency=0
Jobs=0

Perhaps one should put his own house in order before attacking the other?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 30, 2010)

Obama is an epic fail.  Several members of his own party won't even go along with his Marxist agenda which is why he hasn't been able to get anything done.  His blame of the Republicans is just a red herring to point the actual blame away from him.  His party had the numbers to do what ever they wanted.  The Republicans have been unable to stop anything.


----------



## Yurt (Jan 30, 2010)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Obama is an epic fail.  Several members of his own party won't even go along with his Marxist agenda which is why he hasn't been able to get anything done.  His blame of the Republicans is just a red herring to point the actual blame away from him.  His party had the numbers to do what ever they wanted.  The Republicans have been unable to stop anything.



true


----------



## Yurt (Jan 30, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



not true, obama looked like a fool who doesn't want cooperation, doesn't want to end attacks and insults....


----------



## Liability (Jan 30, 2010)

Dante said:


> Saw it on the MSM.
> 
> LOL



Dainty overrates the President's performance.  Ho hum.  No surprise there.

In reality, of course, the President did just a fair job of it, overall.  And, of equal note, the GOP reps also did a fair job of it overall.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 30, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



I saw it live on CSPAN.....I suppose he's gonna claim now that he fulfilled his promise of televising the negotiations on CSPAN.

Yes he did well enough without a teleprompter.....but. That's because he never answered any of the questions.

He just repeated the usual BS and never deviated from it. He's been giving enough speeches he should have his lies down pat by now. One that was extremely bold and patently false was that he was not an Ideologue. This elicited some gasps and murmurs from those present.

If you want to say who came off being more presentable it was Obama. He had three-point lighting on him and the Republicans were in the dark asking questions with a shitty mic. It was geared to make him look better then the Repugs.

If you want to say who was more honest, I would have to say the questioners hands down.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's one irrefutable way to show who did well and who didn't in this Q and A.  MSNBC is giving it more coverage than Foxnews, in fact MSNBC has been doing the last hour on it.

Foxnews is all but burying it.  If the president hadn't kicked ass, Foxnews would be running it in an all day production.


----------



## Liability (Jan 30, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Here's one irrefutable way to show who did well and who didn't in this Q and A.  MSNBC is giving it more coverage than Foxnews, in fact MSNBC has been doing the last hour on it.
> 
> Foxnews is all but burying it.  If the president hadn't kicked ass, Foxnews would be running it in an all day production.



FoxNews isn't spinning it like MSLSD.

We expect partisan hackery from MSLSD.  They take this non-event and try to spin it into a big "victory" for the President.

FoxNews, being much more objective and much more honest, sees that it's largely a non-news story and moved on.


----------



## Zona (Jan 30, 2010)

Obama kicked your right winged asses and if you were honest, you would admit it.  Take you lumps....TAKE THEM!


----------



## Liability (Jan 30, 2010)

Zona said:


> Obama kicked your right winged asses and if you were honest, you would admit it.  Take you lumps....TAKE THEM!



He did not.  And if _you_ were honest, the world might stop spinning on its axis.  [We don't know for sure what the consequences might be of you being honest.  There's no precedent for it.]

The truth (still just an alien notion to you and your ilk, autozona) is that the President did an ok job.  Just fair.

So did the GOP reps.


----------



## Zona (Jan 30, 2010)

Liability said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one irrefutable way to show who did well and who didn't in this Q and A.  MSNBC is giving it more coverage than Foxnews, in fact MSNBC has been doing the last hour on it.
> ...



Just like the Okeefe story?

Here is a hint, if fox wont report on it, IT SCREAMS A VICTORY FOR THE LEFT.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 30, 2010)

The fact that the Republicans invited him to speak at their retreat shows how much the Republicans are committed to Bi-Partisanship. The Democrats have never invited a Republican President to speak at their similar gatherings. He didn't kick anyone's a*s. He did come off as still being a bit partisan though. Give the Republicans some credit. Just inviting a Democratic President to speak at their retreat was a bold move. Now this President needs to start scolding his fellow Democrats on their petty partisan behavior. Unlock those meeting room doors and maybe something can get done.


----------



## paperview (Jan 30, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> The fact that the Republicans invited him to speak at their retreat shows how much the Republicans are committed to Bi-Partisanship. *The Democrats have never invited a Republican President to speak at their similar gatherings.* He didn't kick anyone's a*s. He did come off as still being a bit partisan though. Give the Republicans some credit. Just inviting a Democratic President to speak at their retreat was a bold move. Now this President needs to start scolding his fellow Democrats on their petty partisan behavior. Unlock those meeting room doors and maybe something can get done.


Yes, they have.

Bush on Charm Offensive at Democratic Retreat - ABC News

Pretty sure he didn't take questions though.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 30, 2010)

Obama's alleged ass kicking at the GOP's retreat is all the Democrats have now.  They're heading into a major ass raping in the next election and just like the Republicans were in 2006, the Democrats are in complete denial of what's coming down the road.  I thought the possibility of a Republican recapturing of the House was a tall order but I don't think that anymore.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 30, 2010)

The Dems just need to unlock those meeting room doors and let the adults in so they can fix their awful messes. Reid & Pelosi have been monumental failures. I think even most Democrats know this. They wont say it publicly but they know Reid & Pelosi have been a disaster. Time to let the adults fix this giant Democrat debacle. I guess we'll see though. Make 2010 count people.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 30, 2010)

paperview said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that the Republicans invited him to speak at their retreat shows how much the Republicans are committed to Bi-Partisanship. *The Democrats have never invited a Republican President to speak at their similar gatherings.* He didn't kick anyone's a*s. He did come off as still being a bit partisan though. Give the Republicans some credit. Just inviting a Democratic President to speak at their retreat was a bold move. Now this President needs to start scolding his fellow Democrats on their petty partisan behavior. Unlock those meeting room doors and maybe something can get done.
> ...



Yes...Bush continually tried to work with Democrats.

It took Obama a year to finally submit himself to their questions. 

Another thing I noticed from your link was this:



> What is a Republican president doing meeting behind closed doors with 50 Democratic senators? It's only the latest maneuver in George W. Bush's "charm offensive."
> 
> This morning, Bush became the first president to attend a private policy retreat of the opposing party, mingling for half an hour with Senate Democrats as they gathered at the Library of Congress for their ritual strategy session.
> 
> ...



Obama was not charming or friendly. He was much more confrontational:



> He accused Republicans of portraying his now-stalled healthcare reform effort as a "Bolshevik plot" and telling their constituents he is "doing all kinds of crazy stuff that's going to destroy America."
> 
> "I am not an ideologue," Obama insisted to his audience, prompting some murmuring of disagreement in the crowd. "I'm not."
> 
> ...



Some seem to think that Obama's rudeness and testiness showed he was winning the argument. He was not.

He simply showed he didn't like the way they were addressing him. Quite different from the way Bush came across to Democrats years earlier.


----------



## sboyle24 (Jan 30, 2010)

If the Republicans do have the momentum and votes to take all three powers (as you so lie) then what are they going to do? Nothing.


----------



## driveby (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm not buying it, when the Dems had the super majority it was " we won, get over it". Now they don't have the super majority and it's " hey, lets work together !".

Hell, they couldn't get their holy grail legislation passed within their own party without hundreds of millions in bribes..........


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea you sure did hear a whole lot of that "We Won now get over it!!" stuff huh? Can't forget all their "Conservatism is Dead!!" and "The Republican Party is Dead" stuff either. Oh such hubris. Make 2010 count people!


----------



## blu (Jan 30, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Yea you sure did hear a whole lot of that "We Won now get over it!!" stuff huh? Can't forget all their "Conservatism is Dead!!" and "The Republican Party is Dead" stuff either. Oh such hubris. Make 2010 count people!



voting for any mainstream republican isnt going to fix anything


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 30, 2010)

blu said:


> voting for any mainstream republican isnt going to fix anything



As a Libertarian, I disagree.  Obviously, the most optimal progress would be to elect people who are of neither the R nor D party, but since I'm realistic enough to know that the American people are too much of a herd of sheep to look beyond that party duopoly, restoring a balance in Congress between the two parties is the best option right now.  The Democrats have too much of a majority and we've seen what happens when too much power is granted to one party.


----------



## bobbcat (Jan 30, 2010)

Did anyone notice the audacity of his answer about tort reform? He said it'd save *$5B* and then went on to say it was not enough. He just dismissed it out of hand. A splendid display of his status as an idealogue. I did not appreciate _any_ of his answers on the issue of health care. 

His answer to the budget query towards the end was just another trip down 'let's blame Bush and the Republicans' lane, ignoring the fact that the Dems have been in charge for *3+* years. Sorry, there is no excuse for all this continued runaway spending. But of course, our esteemed, dear POTUS does not see it that way.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 30, 2010)

bobbcat said:


> Did anyone notice the audacity of his answer about tort reform? He said it'd save *$5B* and then went on to say it was not enough. He just dismissed it out of hand. A splendid display of his status as an idealogue. I did not appreciate _any_ of his answers on the issue of health care.
> 
> His answer to the budget query towards the end was just another trip down 'let's blame Bush and the Republicans' lane, ignoring the fact that the Dems have been in charge for *3+* years. Sorry, there is no excuse for all this continued runaway spending. But of course, our esteemed, dear POTUS does not see it that way.



He's a Marxist Ideologue, what did you expect him to do and say?

Let's have a party at the ground breaking for Obama's promised nuclear reactor.


----------



## Liability (Jan 30, 2010)

Zona said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



The O'Keefe story is overblown.  Yes.

You decline to see this fact, however, because you are merely a shrill partisan hack with less than zero credibility.

In reality, what O'Keefe did (even as per his account) was probably a crime on some level.  It appears not to have been the "felony" originally claimed, however.  He might have to eat a misdemeanor.

What he did was thus not just criminal (misdemeanor level, but still criminal), it was also rather stupid.

So much for that insipid comparison.

By contrast, the President's meeting with the GOP reps was pretty much a non-event if the partisan hype gets brushed aside.  He handled himself ok.  Just ok.  Nevertheless, good for him.  So did the GOP reps handle their part of the show in an "ok" fashion.  Another non news story, upon inspection, except to breathless liberal partisan hacks, like MSLSD.


----------



## bobbcat (Jan 30, 2010)

> ...ground breaking for Obama's promised nuclear reactor.


Not ever gonna happen on his watch.


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2010)

&#8220;The whole thing basically went like [this],&#8221; Mike Madden wrote at Salon. &#8220;Republican asks obnoxious question rooted in Glenn Beck-ian talking points; Obama swats it away, makes the questioner look silly, and then smiles at the end. It got so bad, in fact, that Fox News cut away from the event before it was over.&#8221;

Obama in the Republican lions? den: Obama 2, lions 1 / The Christian Science Monitor - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Liability (Jan 30, 2010)

Chris said:


> The whole thing basically went like [this], Mike Madden wrote at Salon. Republican asks obnoxious question rooted in Glenn Beck-ian talking points; Obama swats it away, makes the questioner look silly, and then smiles at the end. It got so bad, in fact, that Fox News cut away from the event before it was over.
> 
> Obama in the Republican lions? den: Obama 2, lions 1 / The Christian Science Monitor - CSMonitor.com



Pure partisan bullshit.

No wonder you embrace it.


----------



## Maple (Jan 30, 2010)

Dante said:


> Saw it on the MSM.
> 
> LOL



I think that he needs to work on kicking the DNC's ass, afterall he had a super majority and got nothing done. He is a lame duck President already and it's not November yet.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 30, 2010)

sboyle24 said:


> If the Republicans do have the momentum and votes to take all three powers (as you so lie) then what are they going to do? Nothing.



They don't have a voice yet. Maybe they will after November.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 30, 2010)

blu said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Yea you sure did hear a whole lot of that "We Won now get over it!!" stuff huh? Can't forget all their "Conservatism is Dead!!" and "The Republican Party is Dead" stuff either. Oh such hubris. Make 2010 count people!
> ...



Fixing things isn't the goal right now.....reversing all of the damage is.


----------



## judyd (Jan 30, 2010)

bobbcat said:


> Did anyone notice the audacity of his answer about tort reform? He said it'd save *$5B* and then went on to say it was not enough. He just dismissed it out of hand. A splendid display of his status as an idealogue. I did not appreciate _any_ of his answers on the issue of health care.
> 
> His answer to the budget query towards the end was just another trip down 'let's blame Bush and the Republicans' lane, ignoring the fact that the Dems have been in charge for *3+* years. Sorry, there is no excuse for all this continued runaway spending. But of course, our esteemed, dear POTUS does not see it that way.





Sometimes I really wonder what's wrong with some of you.  The only ones that tort reform will help are physicians and insurance companies.  You're out of your mind if you think for one minute that tort reform will lower your insurance premiums.  Aside from that, it is a dangerous precedent, since patients have to have some recourse against physicians who are not only incompetent, but also are protected by their own.   There aren't that many "frivilous" lawsuits, but if someone is injured by an incompetent physician, why the hell would you want to take away their ability to seek recourse--especially if it is something which will cause them a lot of future expenses.


----------



## bobbcat (Jan 30, 2010)

You put words in my mouth; don't do that. Simply because someone mentions 'tort reform,' it does not mean to deny plaintiffs a fair hearing. There needs to be a balance. There are instances where procedures were done properly, but still there were bad outcomes. Physicians pay far more in liability premiums (some as high as $100K) per annum than many make in a year's salary. There have been too many cases where juries have awarded plaintiffs waaaay too much. With so many congresscritters being lawyers though, tort reform will doubtless never see the light of day. So, relax.....


----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2010)

Liability said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The whole thing basically went like [this], Mike Madden wrote at Salon. Republican asks obnoxious question rooted in Glenn Beck-ian talking points; Obama swats it away, makes the questioner look silly, and then smiles at the end. It got so bad, in fact, that Fox News cut away from the event before it was over.
> ...



Hardly.

Obama owned the room. 

FoxNews was so scared they cut away from it.


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 30, 2010)

Hannity and Gingrich Slam SOTU While Ignoring Republicans Getting Taken to School at Retreat  Crooks and Liars Media


----------



## judyd (Jan 30, 2010)

bobbcat said:


> You put words in my mouth; don't do that. Simply because someone mentions 'tort reform,' it does not mean to deny plaintiffs a fair hearing. There needs to be a balance. There are instances where procedures were done properly, but still there were bad outcomes. Physicians pay far more in liability premiums (some as high as $100K) per annum than many make in a year's salary. There have been too many cases where juries have awarded plaintiffs waaaay too much. With so many congresscritters being lawyers though, tort reform will doubtless never see the light of day. So, relax.....



Sorry, I still don't agree.  Many OB/GYN's have high premiums.  On the other hand, if they screw up a birth, and a child ends up with a brain injury (and I worked with a physiatrist in a children's hospital, so I know it does happen) the parents will have to deal with a lifetime of expenses.  So what you may perceive as "waaaay too much", really doesn't come close to caring for this child.  Also, there are instances where a high judgement gets a lot of publicity, but you never see the publicity after the appeal, when the judgement is cut in half or less.  

I think it is much more critical that physicians and other medical staff seriously start policing their own and stop covering up mistakes.  There are far too many mistakes every day that they don't get sued for.


----------



## CMike (Jan 30, 2010)

I did not see it.

However, if the republican members are only submitting questions and Obama can demagogue, and controls the microphone, it's easy to see how he would dominate it.


----------



## Dante (Jan 30, 2010)

Maple said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Saw it on the MSM.
> ...


Same thing was said about a US	President Obama has studied: Ronald Reagan. Both are written off in their first few years in office.

Learn to think through what you say before you say it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 30, 2010)

Chris said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Fox realized the guy was gonna string out his answers so long that he was putting everyone to sleep. Many of his anwers were so dishonest it was laughable.

He looked like a catcher taking fastballs and trying to string out the game with long-winded responses and loooooooong pauses for dramatic effect. Each question was so to the point and so much and indictment on his policies he tried to delay and evade at every turn. It's a tactic a dishonest politician uses when he wants to control the event and lesson the number of piercing questions. He was up there filibustering and everyone knew it.

Nobody was impressed in the room because they've seen it before. He outright lied on several occasions.

They wanted answers and they got piss-poor excuses.


----------



## Dante (Jan 30, 2010)

CMike said:


> I did not see it.
> 
> However, if the republican members are only submitting questions and Obama can demagogue, and controls the microphone, it's easy to see how he would dominate it.


That's not what happened.

thanks for playing

D.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 30, 2010)

CMike said:


> I did not see it.
> 
> However, if the republican members are only submitting questions and Obama can demagogue, and controls the microphone, it's easy to see how he would dominate it.



IF you truly have not seen it, it is by choice.  Both CNN and MSNBC have been looping it since last night.  Only Faux News has chosen not to discuss it anymore, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 30, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > I did not see it.
> ...



Yeah, its called pity.
 I linked to it earlier in the thread .


----------



## EriktheRed (Jan 30, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Oh, spare us!


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 31, 2010)

CMike said:


> I did not see it.
> 
> However, if the republican members are only submitting questions and Obama can demagogue, and controls the microphone, it's easy to see how he would dominate it.


Most of the "questions" by the cons were simply drawn out talking points, with which Obama easily coped beautifully. But then, you didn't see it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 31, 2010)

The GOP types didn't see it, because they are blinded by their own partisan hackery and rhetoric.

It's impossible for them to see anything that isn't part of their party of no ideas.


----------



## CMike (Jan 31, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > I did not see it.
> ...



I am not blaming anyone for not seeing it. His face makes me nauseous.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 31, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > I did not see it.
> ...



Obama sounded  like this at points
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDocL7AfIRo]YouTube - Baby Talk, Bla Bla Bla!!!![/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 31, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > I did not see it.
> ...



I saw it exactly the opposite.

Trying to show Obama supporters the truth about him is like holding a mirror up to their faces and expecting them to see things the way we do.

All they see is the exact opposite of what's really going on.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## bodecea (Jan 31, 2010)

Yurt said:


> obama lost a lot of good will today



Explain.   By letting the American see the All Hat No Cattle Republicans for what they are?   Yeah, I'd expect they didn't like being pwned on TV.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 31, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > obama lost a lot of good will today
> ...



I agree.  Obama and Pelosi need to move further Leftward


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 31, 2010)

CMike said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



CMike showing off his political prowess again.....I am sometimes amazed that even as ineffectual as the Demcorats were in 2009, that the GOP EVER wins an election with supporters like these!


----------



## bodecea (Jan 31, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> I wonder if they'll air every meeting he has with republicans so he can keep airing his condescending and blatant attacks on his opposition.   It's a wonder he didn't do this sooner!!!  He could have arrainged several meetings with the GOP and fussed and whined about they don't vote for anything he puts out there because they are afraid of losing their jobs....   HILARIOUS...seems a lot of Dems are doing that VERY SAME THING!!!



Who arranged this meeting?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 31, 2010)

The Right is strangly quiet about this meeting.   Or maybe not so strange.   Good indicator that things did not show favorably for them.  Bummer.


----------



## jillian (Jan 31, 2010)

oreo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it also, I think he did a very good job and the House republicans showed a lot of class also. Boehner even had nice words to say about the meeting. In a whole I think it was good for both sides.
> ...



why would he follow Boehner? 

You lost.

L-O-S-T.

You don't set the agenda. 

Now, back to the regularly scheduled discussion with (hopefully) more normal people.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 31, 2010)

jillian said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



That's the Spirit!!


----------



## oreo (Jan 31, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



Obama can STOP signing Nancy Pelosi's bills, or actually READ one before he signs it---


----------



## VaYank5150 (Jan 31, 2010)

Which Pelosi bill did he sign?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 1, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > obama lost a lot of good will today
> ...



The biggest problem with folks like you is you hate it when someone asks him a valid question.

You're too busy getting shivers up your legs and forgetting that he's black for an hour.


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 1, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Not one bit. He danced around the issues and tried to impress everyone with the sound of his voice.  Nothing more.
> 
> They were very pointed and piercing in their questions and he was vague and evasive in his answers.
> 
> ...



I guess that means he really pissed *you* off last week, too, huh?


Good.


----------



## jillian (Feb 1, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> That's the Spirit!!



you know i'm right. seems like the wingnuts won't ever be happy unless he pretends to be your candidates... 

and even then.


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 1, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > txlonghorn said:
> ...



He did more than just stand his ground...




> What happens is that you guys dont have a lot of room to negotiate with me, Obama said. "The fact of the matter is, many of you, if you voted with the administration on something, are politically vulnerable with your own base, with your own party because what you've been telling your constituents is, This guy's doing all kinds of crazy stuff that's going to destroy America."





> "I've read your legislation. I take a look at this stuff. And the good ideas we take," Obama said. "It can't be all or nothing, one way or the other  If we put together a stimulus package in which a third of it is tax cuts that normally you guys would support, and support for states and the unemployed and helping people stay on COBRA, that certainly your governors would support  and maybe there are some things in there, with respect to infrastructure, that you don't like  If there's uniform opposition because the Republican caucus doesn't get 100 percent or 80 percent of what you want, then it's going to be difficult to get a deal done, because that's not how democracy works."






> I didn't understand then, and I still don't understand, why we got opposition in this caucus for almost $300 billion in badly needed tax cuts for the American people or COBRA coverage to help Americans who'd lost jobs in this recession to keep the health insurance that they desperately needed, or opposition to putting Americans to work laying broadband and rebuilding roads and bridges and breaking ground on new construction projects.
> 
> There was an interesting headline in -- in CNN today: Americans disapprove of stimulus, but like every policy in it. And there was a poll that showed that if you broke it down into its component parts, 80 percent approved of the tax cuts, 80 percent approved of the infrastructure, 80 percent approved of the assistance to the unemployed.
> 
> ...





> "You're absolutely right than when I was sworn in, the hope was that unemployment would remain around 8 -- or in the 8 percent range. That was just based on the estimates made by both conservative and liberal economists because at that point not all the data had trickled in.
> 
> We had lost 650,000 jobs in December. I'm assuming you're not faulting my policies for that. We had lost, it turns out, 700,000 jobs in January, the month I was sworn in. I'm assuming it wasn't my administration policies that accounted for that. We lost another 650,000 jobs the subsequent month, before any of my policies had gone in to effect. So I'm assuming that wasn't as a consequence of our policies. That doesn't reflect the failure of the Recovery Act.
> 
> ...



All true, and the main reason FOX pulled away from it halfway through and the GOP congresscritters regretted having cameras there.

Too bad it won't get seen as widely as the SOTU was, but it's getting press, at least.


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 1, 2010)

Also, for those who didn't see the last SNL, there's this from Seth Meyers:



> On Friday President Obama appeared before House Republicans in a historic televised Q & A and performed so well,after wards GOP Aids said that allowing cameras to roll like that was a mistake. Come on Republicans,are you on such a Scott Brown high you thought you could take down Barack Obama by debating him? You realize debates are why he is President, right? Seriously, all you do is complain how Obama is all talk and then you invite him to a forum that is literally all talk. That's like saying lets see how tough Aquaman is once we get him in the water. I'm not saying you were out classed but the whole thing was like the scene in Raiders of the Lost Ark when the guy charged at Indiana Jones with the sword and he just shot him.




​


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 1, 2010)

jillian said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > That's the Spirit!!
> ...





He was supposed to come out and be a spanked puppy on Wednsday and he didn't. That's why they're pissed.


----------



## jillian (Feb 1, 2010)

EriktheRed said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



they're a buncha sore losers.... have been since november when they started whining.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 1, 2010)

I didn't see the whole thing but what I did see didn't lead me to believe anyone kicked anyones ass.

I saw good give and take. At time Barry was in control and at times the GOP was. 

I would like to see more of this between the Prez and the GOP and his own Dems.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 1, 2010)

Interestingly enough, the GOP is now putting out a statement this morning claiming that the debate with the president was a "draw".

Just like the party of no ideas, they can't admit when they had their butts kicked REPEATEDLY.

And, if it WAS a "draw" as the GOP claims, wanna explain why they said it was a mistake to have cameras there?

Shit.......the dumb fuckers can't even keep their stories straight, no wonder they're being taken over by the tea party fringe idiots.


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



and you're too busy thinking people give a shit what a lisping mudthwithle has to say on an internet message board.

go back to teabagging in the tea rooms you silly old tool


----------



## Oldandtired (Feb 1, 2010)

Dante said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Obviously people DO give a crap at what he said....if you didnt, you would not have responded.


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2010)

EriktheRed said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


woof!

I'm thinking this man is going to be so experienced come 2012, I will look to campaign for him this time.

LOL  

The entertainment value alone is priceless. he drives the GOP wingnuts right over the edge. I am sure he's part Clinton.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 1, 2010)

Obama was asked a LOT of valid questions.

He answered almost all of them.

No, people don't get pissed when Obama is asked questions.  It's the previous idiot that had no sense!

Why else do you think Rove was called "Bush's brain"?  It's because the burned out frat boy didn't have any working synapses to rub together!


----------



## Liability (Feb 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Interestingly enough, the GOP is now putting out a statement this morning claiming that the debate with the president was a "draw".
> 
> Just like the party of no ideas, they can't admit when they had their butts kicked REPEATEDLY.
> 
> ...



The self-serving claim of libbies that President Obama '"won" that "contest" is what is dishonest.

The GOP is largely correct.  President Obama, at best, did JUST "ok."  The GOP reps did just ok, too.

It was very much just a draw.

"THEY" didn't say it was a mistake to have cameras there.  One ot two people expressed their own opinion.  It was probably related to the fact that it gave an appearance of poor old President Obama, a stand up guy willing to face the evil opposition standing alone in the very "nest" of the "beast."

ZZzz.  Such crap.

Perhaps you didn't notice that President Obama hadthe mike and the Presidential seal?  It may not be a home court advantage like the Oval office, but it wasn't bad.  

Still, he barely held his own.  He outright lied and only the fact that the sycophantic liberal propagandist press failed to highlight his lies saved his bacon.


----------



## jillian (Feb 1, 2010)

What's a "libbie"?

Even the GOP said they were sorry they let in cameras. So what are you talking about.

The level of self-delusion on the right is pretty funny.


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Why else do you think Rove was called "Bush's brain"?  It's because the burned out frat boy didn't have any working synapses to rub together!



Oh, I wouldn't say that about the guy. He obviously is very smart. A fuckin' RW dildo, but very smart.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Feb 1, 2010)

After Obama addressed the RNC Caucus Friday, anyone who watched saw one person coming across as reaonable and informed and the other side being partisan, sound biting and wrong..

Too bad more American voters didn't see this display of petty chidren of the RNC.


----------



## bobbcat (Feb 1, 2010)

Nothing like a different set of eyes to see what you might not see. I saw obfuscation, talking in circles, a haughty tone of voice and cheshire-cat grins. Certainly I don't need to indicate who I am referring to here.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 1, 2010)

wow! How was this not covered until now?  And such a unique, never heard that before POV in the OP

Ray, how do you do it?


----------



## Oddball (Feb 1, 2010)

"Be reasonable, do it my way"


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2010)

Dante said:


> Saw it on the MSM.
> 
> LOL



deserves repeating.


----------



## Liability (Feb 1, 2010)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Saw it on the MSM.
> ...




True dat -- because it gives everyone with a brain yet another opportunity to laugh at you.

President Obama didn't kick ass.  *He sucks ass*.  That's why you and he are such kindred spirits, Dainty.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 1, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



He said "MSM", not MSNBC.

MSM is 'main stream media' you fuck nut.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 1, 2010)

EriktheRed said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Why else do you think Rove was called "Bush's brain"?  It's because the burned out frat boy didn't have any working synapses to rub together!
> ...



I was referring to the fact that Bush the Brainless needed Rove to tell him what to do.

Yeah......Rove is smart in manipulation, but he's fucking clueless about anyone who isn't rich.


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2010)

Liability said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



your online affections for me have me blushing


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2010)

Paulie said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I mentioned this earlier. I gave the poster a pass. but....


----------



## Paulie (Feb 1, 2010)

Dante said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



People see what they WANT to see.

That's why we get nowhere politically.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 1, 2010)

You mean, people see what the politicians SHOW them, filtered through the lenses of the party line and rhetoric.

Kinda hard to see through opaque bullshit though.........


----------



## Liability (Feb 1, 2010)

Dante said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



You were, of course, as usual, just incidental to the main point of the post.  Your ego is massive.  Justification for your massive ego is sub-atomic.  Your tired stupid lines sound like that of boredtoseeya.  You two make a lovely couple -- 

Anyway, the main point was that President Obama flatly did not kick ass.  He sucks ass.  Oh yeah.  Like you.    

Go feed your ego.


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I agree, mostly. 

Most people see what they want to see, it is human nature.  But it it is the job of an independent and free media to inform the people, regardless of what the people want to see. 

This country has more a history of a media like what we see today, as opposed to one we had for a few decades after WWII. We took a few steps forward and now wee have taken a step backwards. I used to collect political cartoons and stuff from the colonial and revolutionary period. Scary shit. Funny, but seeing how I grew up at the tail end of the baby boomers....scary.

gawd, help us if we continue to go backwards.


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2010)

Liability said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Obama kicked as and your whiney little bitching is proof of that.

thanks for playing


and if you ever come near my ego again, I have given IT permission to slap the shit out of you. hear me?


----------



## Liability (Feb 1, 2010)

Dante said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



President Obama clearly never came near kicking "as" or ass, you azhole.

Pointing that out to you always dishonest Obamaphiles isn't "whining," you lying imbecile.

Your ego is way too big considering that it is unsupported by anything in the real world, fucktard.

And you can give permission to yourself all the live long day.    But, you lack the ability to slap anything.    Here's the clue:  you are utterly ineffectual in all things.

Work it out, ya flaming dildo.


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2010)

Liability said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...






what a douchebagh


----------



## Liability (Feb 1, 2010)

Dante said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Recognizing yourself for what you are could be a healthy first step.

You are also retarded and a liar.

Keep working it through.


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2010)

Liability said:


> Recognizing yourself for what you are could be a healthy first step.
> 
> You are also retarded and a liar.
> 
> Keep working it through.


Thread Killer!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 1, 2010)

If Obama didn't kick ass, then please explain why the GOP stated that it was a mistake to allow the discussion to be televised?

Face it.......the GOP was pwned.


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> If Obama didn't kick ass, then please explain why the GOP stated that it was a mistake to allow the discussion to be televised?
> 
> Face it.......the GOP was pwned.


----------



## Liability (Feb 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> If Obama didn't kick ass, then please explain why the GOP stated that it was a mistake to allow the discussion to be televised?
> 
> Face it.......the GOP was pwned.



Again, as I corrected that misstatement earlier, it is NOT the case that "the GOP stated that it was a mistake to allow the discussion to be televised."

One or two members of the GOP uttered that opinion.

And the reason they probably felt that way is (I have to guess) that they belatedly recognized some of the technical advantages it gave to the President.  He IS, after all, the President.  He stands there at a podium with the Presidential Seal (cue the Simon and Garfunkle).

He has just the one microphone.

The GOP attendees, by contrast, shared their microphones.  They spoke NOT with one voice but with many.

The liberal media doesn't fawn over them as they fawn over President Obama.  When the President lied (and he did lie several times), it gets no mention.

In terms of stage-craft and manipulation of perception, it worked quite well to the President's advantage.  And it did.  He didn't do such a great job of it, frankly.  But he did ok.  It just seemed better (especially to partisans of the left) because of those cheap theatrical advantages.


----------



## Vanquish (Feb 1, 2010)

Liability, if you're not going to at least pretend to be objective, you sound ridiculous. I'm  Centrist myself...and I can see that he did a great job of doing one thing... setting up what we call in Chess a "fork": you gotta choose one option or the other. Either drop the super-assiduous partisan Nazi name calling to work with the man to get something real done for America...or keep the super-assiduous partisan Nazi name calling, but be seen as the party who doesnt want to work.


----------



## Liability (Feb 1, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> Liability, if you're not going to at least pretend to be objective, you sound ridiculous. I'm  Centrist myself...and I can see that he did a great job of doing one thing... setting up what we call in Chess a "fork": you gotta choose one option or the other. Either drop the super-assiduous partisan Nazi name calling to work with the man to get something real done for America...or keep the super-assiduous partisan Nazi name calling, but be seen as the party who doesnt want to work.



Oh please.   

Practically EVERYONE who claims to be a "Centrist" turns out to be just another lib.

But even if you are one of those mythical individuals who is so confused and perplexed and rudderless in your political philosophy that you are content to claim the title of "Centrist," the fact is you are quite wrong.

As I ACCURATELY said, President Obama did JUST ok.  YOu can pretend otherwise.  It's ok.  But it's absurd.  

He lied his ass off and that's never the hallmark of a quality presentation.

Initially I thought he had done even worse.  But, upon further review of various snippets, I did have to concede that his performance was not terrible.  

Oddly enough, however, one will never get a liberal to admit that the GOP participants also performed ok.  No.  The guys (especially the libbies who post here) are WAY too caught up in their unabashed adoration of all things concerning this President (Barrack Hussein Obama ---uhhhmmm uhhhmmm uhhhmmmmm!) to be even remotely objective.

Oh, and by the way, your petty-minded and dishonest  "fork" analogy is lame.

In reality, one can criticize this President and the liberal Democratics on a whole array of positions which they have taken and do so with complete honesty --- and nothing even remotely akin to "Nazi" anything.  Good grief you partisan hacks are predictable and plodding in your reliance on mindless rhetoric.


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2010)

Liability said:


> [qu...rhetoric.


An example of a right wing dude trying out feminize the crazy pink ladies of the left fringe.

Crazy Code Pink: Bush lied!  

Looney Liability: Obama lied!

see?

D'oh!


----------



## Dante (Feb 1, 2010)

Liability said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> > Liability, if you're not going to at least pretend to be objective, you sound ridiculous. I'm  Centrist myself...and I can see that he did a great job of doing one thing... setting up what we call in Chess a "fork": you gotta choose one option or the other. Either drop the super-assiduous partisan Nazi name calling to work with the man to get something real done for America...or keep the super-assiduous partisan Nazi name calling, but be seen as the party who doesnt want to work.
> ...


Liability's arguments distilled:





> All those Republicans and independents who claim to be centrists are really liberals...just like all the far left socialists are...you guessed it....really liberals. Really.
> 
> Oh yeah, and Obama lied. Really.


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> Liability, if you're not going to at least pretend to be objective, you sound ridiculous. I'm  Centrist myself...and I can see that he did a great job of doing one thing... setting up what we call in Chess a "fork": you gotta choose one option or the other. Either drop the super-assiduous partisan Nazi name calling to work with the man to get something real done for America...or keep the super-assiduous partisan Nazi name calling, but be seen as the party who doesnt want to work.



You can't get away with bullshit like "FEMA camps" and "death panels" forever.

Sooner or later the truth catches up with you.

Just ask Joe McCarthy.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 1, 2010)

Chris said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> > Liability, if you're not going to at least pretend to be objective, you sound ridiculous. I'm  Centrist myself...and I can see that he did a great job of doing one thing... setting up what we call in Chess a "fork": you gotta choose one option or the other. Either drop the super-assiduous partisan Nazi name calling to work with the man to get something real done for America...or keep the super-assiduous partisan Nazi name calling, but be seen as the party who doesnt want to work.
> ...



Yeah, eventually everyone learned that everyone he said was communist, actually was communist.


----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Vanquish said:
> ...



Rewriting history again?

Sorry, that one won't fly.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 1, 2010)

Chris said:


> Rewriting history again?
> 
> Sorry, that one won't fly.



I don't have to rewrite history. History has recorded the information pretty clearly.


----------



## Dante (Feb 2, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Vanquish said:
> ...



All?  LOL

btw, many were misguided and became rabid antis....

break to today....today we say anyone who was a right wing nut and has repented is suspect when criticising right wingers.

Most American commies were patriots who believed in a different future than their opponents. To demonoze them, is un American. It is what the right still does...and complained about to Obama.


----------

